# Serotonin Precursor Supplements?



## enoch1 (May 5, 2011)

Hi All.

New here, and looking for information on Supplements which support the Serotogenic System. I am after supplements which I havent come across yet to consider using listed below. I am also after *supplements which can help produce Serotonin *& also release it.

Current List.
tryptophan
5-htp
Inositol

I havent considered St Johns Wort cause I dont believe it helps produce serotonin rather works as a SSRI ?

Thanks in advance


----------



## renski (May 9, 2007)

Vitamin B12 (methylcobalamin) works.. I got ahold of some just last week and it's strong stuff. Only problem is I can't sleep if I take it.


----------



## ForgetMeForever (May 3, 2011)

I take a variety of supplements and recently had an improvement in mood, lessening of anxiety. I have no idea what to attribute it to because I am taking so many.

Anyway, the suggestion below to add magnesium and something called "Pyridoxal 5
Phosphate, P5P" is the from "SUPPLEMENTS" section of this site. You might want to check that section out.

www.socialanxietysupport.com/forum/f56/5-htp-5-hydroxytryptophan-84151/



> Florida Detox and Wellness Institute routinely measures neurotransmitter levels or
> metabolites, in patients. The vast majority of our chemically dependent patients have
> deficient or suboptimal levels of 5 HIAA, the Serotonin breakdown product. *We can
> usually increase Serotonin levels dramatically, using 5 HTP, magnesium and Pyridoxal 5 Phosphate, P5P.*
> ...


----------



## endorphinist (May 7, 2011)

5htp is basically a natural antidepressant because your body creates it either way..i feel like it makes me less anxious but at the same time less emotions but that can be countered with Tyrosine, DLPA and running


----------



## enoch1 (May 5, 2011)

Okay thanks for that i've been doing a lot more research on the *Production of Serotonin* e.i Tryptophan instead of looking for a precursor such as 5-htp.

So I am looking for a supplement anything that can help in the production of serotonin not a precursor, I've come with Tryptophan and SAM-e but i am looking for some more effective in helping the production of Serotonin if anyone is aware of any please post them. I am also looking into Idebenone mainly looking into a brand such as Primaforce apparently it helps in the production of Serotonin but i've read you need to supplement it with R-ala also due to some radicals being released ??

I am currently looking into B12 and B6 mentioned above.

Is pyridoxal 5 phosphate _p-5-p_ " Vitamin B-6" effective in the production of Serotonin but at how many mg is it effective at ?

is the best to administrator the above Vitamin B12,B6 is via injection or sublingual way for its effectiveness ?

Thanks once again


----------

